# Toolemera Blog: Covers Sans Catalogs



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

Some new stuff at the blog

Covers Sans Catalogs: the beginning of a new feature! Trade catalog covers. Catalogs without the contents! Well, some do have the contents, but in time some won't. Not just for their pretty looks, but a means to date undated catalogs. At least that is the idea.

http://toolemerablog.typepad.com/toolemera/

Best
Gary


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*What????????*

Hey Gary: Can you put your message in words that an old ignorant cuss like me can understand, please. Walt Rollison/LITLHOF here in Sevier County Tennessee. Thanks.


----------



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

*Librarianese translation: Trade Catalog Covers*



LITLHOF said:


> Hey Gary: Can you put your message in words that an old ignorant cuss like me can understand, please. Walt Rollison/LITLHOF here in Sevier County Tennessee. Thanks.


My apologies Rollison. Sometimes I can get carried away, spending days with other librarians... most of whom can't say in 2 words what they say in 25 words.

I've been using my collection of trade catalogs to try and date catalogs that don't have dates. It's not exact, but you can get a good idea of the date of a catalog by what the cover looks like. Plus I just like the things. 

In the future I will make sure to title posts in basic New Yorker, my home town.

Gary


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re catalog explanation*

Hey Gary: I appreciate your reply. Now at least i have some idea of what you have done. Thanks. Walt Rollison


----------

